

Customer got hacked via .htaccess - sxsde
http://pastebin.com/deyW74UY

======
mschuster91
Just wtf does this code do? Is it supposed to fake page views on that
cavadini.savedalyfield.com site in line 40?

Lines 4-8 make the whole stuff only match on people redirected to the hacked
site by facebook, twitter and searches. 9-32 block out search engines, maybe
to prevent stuff like Googlebot detecting the malware. The LNr env variable
set on 39 acts as a primitive switch jumptable for the "cases" in 42-161...
which redirect the browser using HTTP 302 Temporary Redirect to various
subelements on cavadini.savedalyfield.com.

~~~
stordoff
> Lines 4-8 make the whole stuff only match on people redirected to the hacked
> site by facebook, twitter and searches.

I believe this is to extend the time before the site owner realises that the
site has been compromised. They are less likely to visit via
Facebook/Twitter/Search engines, so just see the normal site, even if most of
their users get the compromised site.

------
dwj
I think the customer got hacked some other way, and the hacker just wrote to
the .htaccess file AFTER hacking the site. Probably the .htaccess is a quick
and easy way of taking over the website.

------
zorlem
A customer of mine had practically the same .htaccess file installed through
an exploit in a custom PHP software he had written. The difference was with
the URL it was pointing to, in my case it was battocletti.theroguedisc.com .
The .htaccess was installed on 2012-11-21, but by the time the customer asked
for my help cleaning up, the domain was no longer available.

